

Mezzano, an operating system written in Common Lisp - PuercoPop
https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano

======
kazinator
Related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8943709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8943709)
?

~~~
PuercoPop
Yeah it is the same project, it was renamed to avoid clash with another
unrelated project.

------
mark_l_watson
I just tried it under VirtualBox. You rock! :-)

The file browser, editor, repl combination seems to work nicely. If I had one
wish for an improvement: auto-indent, etc. in the editor.

Amazing effort!!

edit: one minor problem: the " and @ characters are reversed on my MacBook Air
keyboard using VirtualBox 4.3.20.

~~~
jorams
That's because it's expecting a UK keyboard layout. Press Alt-F12 to toggle to
US, then it should work.

~~~
mark_l_watson
That fixed it - thanks.

------
weland
I tried to remember my username and password here for a good ten minutes so
that I can congratulate you. This is amazing!

------
mrottenkolber
This is really really impressive! The code seems exceptionally well written at
a first glance.

Thank you!

How much of ANSI Common Lisp does it implement?

------
willvarfar
For the author: hope you enjoy
[http://forum.osdev.org/](http://forum.osdev.org/) :)

------
wtbob
Is anyone else able to move windows? I can open things by clicking, but
windows won't drag.

Still, very very cool little example.

~~~
asynchrony
The readme mentions that windows are draggable by holding alt.

------
mark_l_watson
Great, thanks for putting it on github so we can read through the code! Are
there instructions for building and running in VirtualBox?

Edit: found the instructions

~~~
asynchrony
Can you add a link to the instructions?

~~~
vijaykiran
[http://slexy.org/view/s20Pc2LaIw](http://slexy.org/view/s20Pc2LaIw)

